# brisbane to emerald return by train



## mother and son

i am looking at taking my 3yr old son up to emerald by the train and am having trouble finding the approximate price it would cost us return. i am wanting to use my travel passes which give the discount travel but unsure how much of a discount that will be.

depending on how long the train will take will determine whether we sit or get a sleeping room.

thanks.


----------



## Wanderer

mother and son said:


> i am looking at taking my 3yr old son up to emerald by the train and am having trouble finding the approximate price it would cost us return. i am wanting to use my travel passes which give the discount travel but unsure how much of a discount that will be.
> 
> depending on how long the train will take will determine whether we sit or get a sleeping room.
> 
> thanks.


It's probably not the easiest of train journeys right now for normally the best thing to do would be to take the Tilt Train to Rockhampton and then the Spirit of the Outback from Rockhampton.
However, owing to an accident with one of their trains, seems as though there's only one Tilt Train a day heading north that gets you to Rockhampton and that leaves at 6:30 PM to arrive in Rockhampton at 2:15 AM
Tilt Train - Carins
Then there are only two SOTOs a week.
So not so good in both respects and I'd reckon an adult fare will be getting up towards about $200 one way and probably half that for a child of 3 years.

There are better bus services from Rockhampton to Emerald and Greyhound will have a few services from Brisbane that do Rockhampton Daily and all up I'd reckon it'll be about the same or a lower price
AUSTRALIAN BUS AND TRAIN JOURNEY PLANNER - LOCATION DETAILS , Brisbane to Rockhampton being about eight hours at quickest and then you have about 3.5 hours Rockhampton to Emerald, so probably best to schedule O/N in Rockhampton.

The other option you might want to consider is flying for you could find that even cheaper if you can get a good fare, they varying from time to time and how far a head you book, but $145 looks good.
Cheap Flights to Emerald , Australia from Brisbane

Even far cheaper could be to fly Brisbane to Rockhampton as Tiger Airways have some good specials on right now it seems and they are not so dear at normal times.
Tiger Airways
Then you could schedule a train out from Rockhampton or take a bus.


----------

